
Ask HN: Would we benefit from a more opinionated JavaScript? - tush726
Too much opinion or the lack of it, causes developers to love or hate javascript. What are the pros and cons of a more opinionated javascript?<p>Rust and Golang are more opinionated languages and makes working in them a more intuitive for someone new to the language though with a  steeper learning curve. The 10 ways to do something in javascript is sometimes more annoying than useful.
======
mikhuang
I think that boat sailed a long time ago :D

